# Carpet Color



## LoJac963 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, 
I was looking to order some Lloyds floor mats since my 06 didn't come with any when I bought it about 3 weeks ago. Looking to get all 4 with the GTO emblem on the front pair. Through PFYC.com they only offer black and browns however through CARiD.com they have smoke or black. Do you guys think black is too dark for the stock carpet and smoke is the better idea? I'd much rather order through PFYC.com only because I've known their business for a long time and never really heard from CARID. 

Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have those very mats. I have them in black. They are NOT a perfect match and are lighter than the GTO OEM black ones are despite LLOYDS advertising them as identical. They are not bad looking though. If you are wanting them to be close to the OEM color carpeting go with black. Don't expect it to be a perfect match.


----------



## LoJac963 (Oct 13, 2009)

awesome, thanks for the reply. I'll probably just end up ordering through PFYC and get them in black with the emblem on the front mats. As long as they are close I'm fine with that. I had read somewhere online that "smoke" is the closest match but that's lighter then the black obviously so I'm glad I didn't order yet. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think not being a perfect match would be a good thing. Wouldn't that add a little depth to the carpet lol. Its worth it for the logo on them though.


----------

